# It's FREE!!!



## José Herring (Mar 19, 2020)

The last thing I really needed was another software modular synth, but what the heck. It's free for now.









Home


Virtual instrument & effects software company. Makers of GX-80, Sines, Miniverse, Elka-X, Dreamsynth, DCO-106, Quadra, Mercury-4, Memorymode, and more.




cherryaudio.com


----------



## Consona (Mar 20, 2020)

josejherring said:


> The last thing I really needed was another software modular synth, but


All the free stuff actually made me not taking any of it anymore. I deleted majority of all those free plugins and whatnot. It was such an ever-growing pile of stuff I never really needed or wanted. I have 2 eqs, 4 compressors, 3 reverbs, and like I haven't even mastered any of those plugins...

Nothing against this product, maybe it's great, but for some reason I've just abandoned this "what the heck, it's free" mentality.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2020)

Consona said:


> All the free stuff actually made me not taking any of it anymore. I deleted majority of all those free plugins and whatnot. It was such an ever-growing pile of stuff I never really needed or wanted. I have 2 eqs, 4 compressors, 3 reverbs, and like I haven't even mastered any of those plugins...
> 
> Nothing against this product, maybe it's great, but for some reason I've just abandoned this "what the heck, it's free" mentality.



Comprende ! In my case, diving into Modular at no immediate cost is of interest. Now struggling with overwhelming list of possible add-ons, and little sense of priorities and values. Wish Cherry Audio (and related providers) would try to simplify growth choices for those learning Modular this late in the game.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 20, 2020)

Why worry about add-ons at this point? The freebie is a "complete modular synthesis package, with 22 modules and over 130 presets." It seems to me that should be plenty to start with.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> Why worry about add-ons at this point? The freebie is a "complete modular synthesis package, with 22 modules and over 130 presets." It seems to me that should be plenty to start with.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



No argument here; since no clue with what is 'complete' enough to pass on additions for extended learning time. 
Massive set of enhancement /expansion offerings is basis for earlier, naive posts. 
If these '22 modules and over 130 presets' are sufficient, ready to cease adding and move on. 
THX !


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 20, 2020)

Cool, just downloaded to check it out... but did I miss something or are there no oscillators or presets?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 20, 2020)

I havn't installed it yet but it should be complete with 22 modules and 100 or so presets.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2020)

Would be instructive to know what 'capable' users find regular need for ... beyond this basic set. 
No desire here to spend more and add more if mostly duplication with minor enhancements.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have the Softube Modular, and nearly all the extra modules, and that is keeping me quite busy. I also have the Arturia Moog Modular, which is fun, is somewhat locked in time. It would seem I'm pretty well set?

On the other hand free is tough to argue.

I may download the free edition to get a listen.


----------



## Joe_D (Mar 24, 2020)

It's a really nice virtual modular. The UI is very well thought out. I ended up buying quite a few of the other modules. Then I built a real Eurorack modular after getting way into it.

Its main competition now is VCV Rack, which is also free, offers a bewilderingly huge number of free modules from 3rd party developers (of many quality levels -- some are really great, some are someone's first attempt at programming -- no offense), as well as some paid ones, but which, for now, doesn't run as a plugin (it is standalone). When VCV Rack comes out in plugin format, that version won't be free (I think it'll be around $100).

The advantage of Cherry Audio's Voltage Modular is that the manufacturer tests and somewhat curates the 3rd party plugins as well, so everything works and follows consistent UI conventions and guidelines. The disadvantage is that you have to pay for most additional modules, and the selection, while worlds better than any real analog studio I've ever worked in (and I've worked in very large analog modular studios), still isn't as great as VCV Rack.

I'd say that among composers who use real (physical) modular analog synthesizers, VCV Rack is more widely accepted and integrated -- you can integrate hardware and software modules using either software package, but VCV Rack is currently ahead in that realm.


----------



## Joe_D (Mar 24, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Cool, just downloaded to check it out... but did I miss something or are there no oscillators or presets?


 Nick, did you download Nucleus or just the Voltage Modular software? Nucleus includes the modules and presets, while Voltage Modular is the software that runs it all. In the first post, Jose included the link to request the free Nucleus bundle.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 25, 2020)

Joe_D said:


> It's a really nice virtual modular. The UI is very well thought out. I ended up buying quite a few of the other modules. Then I built a real Eurorack modular after getting way into it.
> 
> Its main competition now is VCV Rack, which is also free, offers a bewilderingly huge number of free modules from 3rd party developers (of many quality levels -- some are really great, some are someone's first attempt at programming -- no offense), as well as some paid ones, but which, for now, doesn't run as a plugin (it is standalone). When VCV Rack comes out in plugin format, that version won't be free (I think it'll be around $100).
> 
> ...



Very helpful during early Modular investigative process ! The massive options for added modules is truly bewildering and currently fogs immediate purchase decisions. While realizing there are diverse Users, surely there must be 'sets' of Users for which there are optimum 'sets' of modules ?? After Nucleus, the logical next choice(s) for many / most Users would be helpful to narrow down. 

THX!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 25, 2020)

Joe_D said:


> Nick, did you download Nucleus or just the Voltage Modular software? Nucleus includes the modules and presets, while Voltage Modular is the software that runs it all. In the first post, Jose included the link to request the free Nucleus bundle.



Yeah, that was the problem. They were very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm now checking it out. Looks very cool.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 26, 2020)

How about relative 'quality' of expansion offerings ?? Have Voltage Modular + Nucleus. 
For $49. PSP Ultimate Modular looks like strong next step ?? 
Any reason Cherry Audio Year One Collection Is preferable @ $99. 
Bundles are better as sorting thru Modules is tough at this point.


----------



## MisteR (Mar 26, 2020)

Considering this. PSP stuff bound to be good.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 26, 2020)

MisteR said:


> Considering this. PSP stuff bound to be good.


I have used VCV and Reaktor Blocks. The are decent but the PSP modular looks great. 

I'm still trying to find a use for softmodular. I have a Eurorack setup and use that a lot but I haven't really found any use for Software modular systems beyond just practicing patching ideas. 

I think it was my original purpose of going Modular was to get out of the box and deal with the real world, so going back in the box just seems odd. 

But, I think I'm going to give the PSP stuff a try and see if that one is good. I sometimes have the idea of getting a large touch screen and setup a softmodular decicated computer with some hardware controllers, but it just seems kind of impractical at the moment.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 26, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I have used VCV and Reaktor Blocks. The are decent but the PSP modular looks great.
> 
> I'm still trying to find a use for softmodular. I have a Eurorack setup and use that a lot but I haven't really found any use for Software modular systems beyond just practicing patching ideas.
> 
> ...



Envy your Eurorack setup ! Feel like I should narrow focus to learn Reaktor6 Blocks /Blocks Wired or Cherry Audio + PSP to a competent level. If your experience suggest PSP looks workable, then Ultimate Modular for $50. seems comfortable.
Reactor Blocks has not been easy so far .....


----------



## José Herring (Mar 26, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Envy your Eurorack setup ! Feel like I should narrow focus to learn Reaktor6 Blocks /Blocks Wired or Cherry Audio + PSP to a competent level. If your experience suggest PSP looks workable, then Ultimate Modular for $50. seems comfortable.
> Reactor Blocks has not been easy so far .....


Blocks wired is good but I have a long failed history with Reaktor which I think clouds my judgement. 

Reaktor 4 was literally my 2nd software instrument. First was Reason 2.5 which I rewired to DP then to Cubase when I switched to PC. When I made the switch to PC, Kontakt and Reaktor were my first go to instruments because they were cross platform as Reason was as well. 

I utterly failed at Reaktor 4. Spent days just trying to get it to make a sound. They offered back in 2004 or 05 a timed demo version, fully functional for a like a month or maybe even longer to get people interested in the Reaktor platform. I think at the time Reaktor was going to be THE platform for NI so they had a vested interest in making converts. It was so complicated and visually unappealing that I just gave up on it and eventually just removed it all together.

When Blocks came out I got Komplete and finally installed Blocks and Reaktor 6 and it came with Reaktor 5 (which made no sense to me but I installed it any way just in case). 

I'm very visually oriented and diving into the Reaktor programming and core levels is the equivalent for me of somebody scratching their nails on a chalkboard. I hate nearly everything about it. 

Blocks wired made that better but I still had to dig in the back panel. Plus the sound of Reaktor in general for me was also digital and stale. 

But, I keep giving it a shot. I just pulled out Monark a Reaktor ensemble and it is good for sure. But I admit I only just pulled Monark up because there was a picture of Hans Z. using it . So I figured how bad could it be?! 

The Bento Box in Blocks is also very good. 

Also, another one to look at is Softube Modular. I was giving that a test run not too long ago and they have some very popular Eurorack emulations that sound dead on to the originals.

I swear some day I will find a use for softmodular though.


----------



## Joe_D (Mar 26, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> How about relative 'quality' of expansion offerings ?? Have Voltage Modular + Nucleus.
> For $49. PSP Ultimate Modular looks like strong next step ??
> Any reason Cherry Audio Year One Collection Is preferable @ $99.
> Bundles are better as sorting thru Modules is tough at this point.


IMO, Next step should *definitely* be Cherry Audio Core. There are tons of basic building block modules in Core that are not in Nucleus. I probably use modules from Core in almost every patch.

To me, the PSP stuff is just OK -- I find that I rarely use it. Lots of it is effects, and plenty of us have tons of effect pugins (which can be used within Voltage Modular via Core's Plugin Host). Some of the PSP synthesis modules don't have enough control voltage inputs IMO. Plus, they're a bit big (they take up screen real estate).

The Benard bundles aren't cheap, but they're awesome especially if you like randomness, chaos, evolving control sources, advanced control structures, and/or if you are into stochastic/algorithmic composition. If you just want predictable patches (like, say, you would get with a MiniMoog or something), you won't need that, but if you'd like to have patches that evolve or are different every time you play them, the Benard Mega bundles will get you there. I have the first two, and would pick up the third one if I had the money ATM.

If you want awesome filters and oscillators with tons of character and a wide range of possible tone colors, I would recommend both of the Vult bundles.

So, get Core first. If you want to incorporate randomness and algorithmic stuff, get the first Benard Mega bundle (or bundles 1 and 2 if you have the money). If you want characterful sound sources and processors, get the Vult stuff.

P.S. - the Macauley stuff is good also, and the Benard Mini bundle is very handy. And the Cherry Audio Year One collection contains some good stuff also.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 27, 2020)

Joe_D said:


> IMO, Next step should *definitely* be Cherry Audio Core. There are tons of basic building block modules in Core that are not in Nucleus. I probably use modules from Core in almost every patch.
> 
> To me, the PSP stuff is just OK -- I find that I rarely use it. Lots of it is effects, and plenty of us have tons of effect pugins (which can be used within Voltage Modular via Core's Plugin Host). Some of the PSP synthesis modules don't have enough control voltage inputs IMO. Plus, they're a bit big (they take up screen real estate).
> 
> ...



Great Reply and mist timely ! I had not noted the Bernard bundles and will do so now. Somewhat aware of Macauley and Vult and will consider with confidence now. Believe I have Core, but not obvious looking thru installed lists. Lots to review per your helpful comments ! 

Thanks and regards


----------



## robgb (Mar 27, 2020)

Consona said:


> All the free stuff actually made me not taking any of it anymore.


I know the feeling. I've got so many plugins—many of them free—that I simply never use. I really need to clean house.


----------



## Glagoliath (Mar 28, 2020)

Consona said:


> All the free stuff actually made me not taking any of it anymore. I deleted majority of all those free plugins and whatnot. It was such an ever-growing pile of stuff I never really needed or wanted. I have 2 eqs, 4 compressors, 3 reverbs, and like I haven't even mastered any of those plugins...
> 
> Nothing against this product, maybe it's great, but for some reason I've just abandoned this "what the heck, it's free" mentality.



I like when nobody asked anyone about anything and some dude comes and feels offended for someone informing others about things.

"I have 2 eqs, 4 compressors, 3 reverbs and I'm not interested in free MODULAR SYNTH".

It's literally:"Why you are giving me free modular synth, I'm still mastering my eq, reverb and compressor, move that thing from me, I don't want it".



" It was such an ever-growing pile of stuff I never really needed or wanted."

Like someone was forcing you to download anything.


Blame yourself for being greedy and clicking on everything which was free, creating a junkyard and then complaining about it, like that was someone's else decision and not yours.


----------



## visiblenoise (Mar 28, 2020)

Glagoliath said:


> I like when nobody asked anyone about anything and some dude comes and feels offended for someone informing others about things.
> 
> "I have 2 eqs, 4 compressors, 3 reverbs and I'm not interested in free MODULAR SYNTH".
> 
> ...


Didn't seem like the guy was being offended or complaining, just expressing a personal opinion. An opinion I'm beginning to empathize with though, so I may be biased. I have, however, downloaded this particular freebie...


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 28, 2020)

visiblenoise said:


> Didn't seem like the guy was being offended or complaining, just expressing a personal opinion. An opinion I'm beginning to empathize with though, so I may be biased. I have, however, downloaded this particular freebie...



...... and several capable sources have provided initial 'freebies' to start the purchases moving for sizeable additional modules bundles. Really have not considered these typical standalone free products, as they seem quite useful _ imho


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 30, 2020)

I admire those who went deep into Reaktor. Those are the ones who spend less time getting the latest and greatest synth. I have something as an RE in Reason that is similar to this.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 30, 2020)

kitekrazy said:


> I admire those who went deep into Reaktor. Those are the ones who spend less time getting the latest and greatest synth. I have something as an RE in Reason that is similar to this.


Oooo, Reason. What do you have that is similar to Reaktor?

I'm going to start a project of building all the creative FX and Synths I can't afford in Reason and Reaktor.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 31, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Oooo, Reason. What do you have that is similar to Reaktor?
> 
> I'm going to start a project of building all the creative FX and Synths I can't afford in Reason and Reaktor.



https://www.reasonstudios.com/shop/bundle/polymodular-system-ii/


----------

